# cichlid tank Question????



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank with 1 orange zebra cichlid 1 yellow lab 1 lethronop 2 bottom feeders 2 demasonies 1 grey zebra 1 convict and 3 golfish but i wanna get more cichlids! how many fish would be too much for a 55 gallon?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd get rid of the goldfish, first of all...their water chemistry needs are wayyy different than African cichlids. The convict too. By get rid of, I mean give away on craigslist or give to a fish store. 

What kind of bottomfeeders do you have?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What sort of filter do you have? I have between 6 and 30 (not recommended they bred) mbuna in my 55s. 10 is about right for the aggression, but you should have double filtration. Two emperors 400 or magnum 350 is about right.


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

Well the goldfish are in there pretty much as feeders and to look at theyve been in that tank for a year now and their fine golfish are tough when it comes to the water temp so im keeping those in and for the convict hes ok too hes been in there for a while and it sais their temperature should range from 72F to 80F so hes good to go i just wanna know how much more fish i can put in there cuz i do want more! and the bottom feeders are just reg plecos!


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

My temperatures always at like 75F and my filters a 60 gallon filter with the two filters so i think thats a good enough filter for my 55 gallon! filter filter filter lol


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Realistically, with that setup and not adding more filtration, any fish you add to that are not going to thrive, they may live, but not well. What filter is that specifically? If it's one of those Tetra Whispers with the dual filter, it's really not good enough for a 55 gallon with those fish. Also if those are common plecos they will most likely out grow the tank as well.


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

Its a 70$ water pump filter that i bought at walmart made for 60 gallons!? so i would thing its good enough!? and when the fish get too big i was thinking of getting rid of some and getting new ones!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Price doesn't have alot to do with whether the filter is good enough or not. Your tank is 55g and the filter is for 60 gallon tanks. You want alot of filtration for a cichlid tank....I'd say more like a couple 60 gallon filters. Or atleast one made for more like 75-100 gallon tanks.

Not only are Mbuna messy fish (lots of poop) but the goldfish you have are messy as well...and the plecos. You need alot more filtration to consider it good enough.

I would not add any more fish until you can figure out another tank for the goldfish (they aren't compatible with the cichlids) and get more filtration.


----------



## Mysteryimpt (Jun 17, 2009)

I do agree with SouthernBelle23, but if u really want to add fish. I suggest u get 1 more of those 60Gal filter from wal-mart. I got my filters from walmart as well can u tell me what kind you got? The reason everyone is suggesting u to take out the gold fish is because they get your water dirty really fast. On top of that the cichlids are amazing at making your water crappy really fast. So I suggest you getting 1 more 60Gal filter and then u might be able to add in 2-4 more yellow labs depending on the other fishes sizes in the tank. I don't know if I am much help but kindly do add air bubbles as well as u would want to put oxygen in the water as well.


----------

